# Pairing pigeons up



## Ice pigeon (Oct 16, 2012)

How long do you keep pigeons together until they are paired up?

thanks,
Corey


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Some pairs take less than 24 hrs. while other take a week, and some attempted pairings never will mate. Incompatibility I guess .


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I agree, If in good health and of age they should pair almost instantly but some can take weeks. I had a pair that I tried so hard to pair up once, They didn't so I gave them different mates, After one round each they swapped back to the birds I originally wanted them paired to so we must remember they are birds and have a mind of their own, Luckily for us, procreation is in most cases at the forefront of their minds.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

My tumbler pair were paired up 2weeks before I got them. The hen just layed her 2nd egg today. And the homer pair I have im letting pair themselves. Ill see how long it takes before the hen lays an egg...ill just subtract about 10days from the day she lays her eggs to determine how long it took like they said before me all it really is I think is chemistry. How compatible they are. Hope all goes well for ya @Ice Pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All you can do is put them together and see what happens. It depends on the individual birds. It helps to have them separated where they can't see each other or anyone else for a couple weeks before putting together. Also this time of year, extra light helps get them in the mood.


----------

